
Google, Apple ditch college degree requirements - walterbell
https://www.axios.com/google-apple-college-degree-hiring-a290bca8-65a7-4de2-8fa9-d93b4c30457a.html
======
g5095
A google recruiter approached me after a talk at pycon years ago (I am a self-
taught programmer of 20years) asking if I was looking for a job because I
sounded like just the kind of person they were looking for. I informed him
that his company was not interested in hiring under-educated plebs like
myself, took his google yo-yo and walked off. I still have it as a trophy :)

